# fichier batch



## mercure08 (3 Mars 2008)

salut, y a t il quelqun qui puisse me guider pour créer un fichier .batch sur mac os x 10.4 Tiger. Merci d'avance.​


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2008)

Et ce serait quoi, un fichier _.batch_, au juste ?


----------



## mercure08 (3 Mars 2008)

ça ressemble à fichier .bat sous window, c'est à dire qu'on peut lancer cme un exécutable et qui contient des commandes Unix​


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2008)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.
Les fichiers de commandes ne sont pas des _.batch_ sur UNIX, mais des fichiers textes ayant des droits d'exécution. Si on doit vraiment leur mettre une extension, c'est plutôt :
- .sh pour les shells _bash, sh_ voire _ksh ou zsh_
- .rb pour _ruby_
- .py pour _python_
- .pl pour _Perl_
- .tcl pour _Tcl_

Le bon forum est celui sur UN*X. Je déplace.


----------

